# Got ICS YouTube channel ready??



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright haven't seen a thread for this so here it goes.
Who's got the YouTube channel ready??? I mean this is the biggest event for us android lovers for this year. And one more question who thinks the thunderbolt will get some ICS love????

Second level Verizon tech support guy said yes. And I know that means nothing just trying to get a conversation going.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Youtube. Com/android is official livestream and I am almost sure we will only get ICS only through devs not officially

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Even if we do the awesome indy devs will have it for us long before any ota's. I just hope they stick with the tbolt long enough to spread the love.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

It would be awesome if Google announces a closer "partnership" with OEMs and updates. i.e. naming a list of phones that are scheduled to get ICS.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Even if we do the awesome indy devs will have it for us long before any ota's. I just hope they stick with the tbolt long enough to spread the love.


This. I hope Slahyer sticks around long enough for us to get a port of CM9


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

OMFGB will be bringing ICS to the TB. Interested about slayher as well, though.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> OMFGB will be bringing ICS to the TB. Interested about slayher as well, though.


source?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"nhat said:


> source?


Of how I know OMFGB is bringing over ICS? Check out r2doesinc's twitter. He is bringing it to all the phones he owns (one of which is a TB).


----------

